# garage door opener



## gorn7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have this old garage door opener(just the motor, not the track). Does anyone have any ideas on how to move a prop with it. It has a chain sprocket on the motor shaft. If you press the button the motor turns in one direction(for about 8 sec), then if you press it again it turns the opposite way.

Thanks


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

I would mount the frame work of a fcg to it so the fcg could move out at the tots. I think it would be a great twist on the fcg. when you get the jaded its just a fcg people you hit the remote and it starts to come at them.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Mount a Zombie or ground breaker on it..and use Hidehoman's idea for moving towards the viewer. You would need a track of some kind though.


----------



## gorn7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I think I will try to create some sort of track like you said and have the prop move towards the person. If I make it long enough I could almost have it chase the victim.


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

if u havent already used it u could use the motor for a cage prop

Use the motors ability to go 2 ways to have a guy in a cage rocking back and forth while holding onto the bars


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I saw a website where a guy used a garage door opener to make a prop stand up... the opener rail was on the ground, the prop had a hinge at it's base at the end of the rail. there was a rod going from back of the prop to the opener slide. As the opener side moved closer to the prop, the prop stood up.


----------

